# TrainLine HSB roll car transporter shipping



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The long awaited TrainLine HSB transporter car is finally at the first dealers in Germany.
I'm happy to see a completely different new G-scale car for a change, not just repaints or minor mods of existing molds.
Couple of pictures on the database: http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8381&l=english


----------

